# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2016 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1



## Walt (30 Dez. 2015)

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Beide Gruppen bestehen aus je 16 Darstellerinnen. Aus jeder Gruppe kommen die 8 bestplatzierten Darstellerinnen ins Anfang Juli 2016 beginnende Finale.

*MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!*

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Vornamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 9 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Lindenstraße“ , je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“ und, „Unter uns“, 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Die jungen Ärzte“, je 2 Darstellerinnen aus „MILA“, „In aller Freundschaft“ und „Sturm der Liebe“, sowie eine Darstellerin aus „Rote Rosen“ vertreten.

Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1984 und jünger, Stand: 29.12.2015
Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt

*Abstimmungsgruppe 1:*

Amrei Haardt (Jule Kasper), Unter Uns
Anna-Sophia Claus (Lea Starck),	Lindenstraße
Anne Menden (Emily Badak), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler),	Sturm der Liebe
Christina Klein, „LaFee“ (Iva Lukowski), Alles was zählt
Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße
Dominique Kusche (Sophie Ziegler), Lindenstraße
Elena Garcia Gerlach	(Elena Gundlach), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße
Henriette Zimmeck (Marie Stein), In aller Freundschaft
Iris Mareike Stehen (Lilly Seefeld), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten (Titelverteidigerin)
Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Jenny Bach (Luisa Zellinger), MILA
Judith Neumann (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt
Julia Albrecht (Florentine Brück), Alles was zählt
Julia Augustin, (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt

Abstimmungsgruppe 2 (informativ, wird gesondert gepostet)

Juliane Fisch (Elly Winter), Die jungen Ärzte
Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Leonie Landa (Edda Franke), Rote Rosen
Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Magdalena Steinlein (Luisa Reisiger), Sturm der Liebe
Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte
Nadine Menz (Ayla Höfer), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Nika Weckler (Kathi Tackenfeld),	MILA
Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter Uns
Olivia Burkhart (Fiona Novak), Unter Uns
Rona Özkan (Selma Özgül), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten
Sarah Tkotsch (Julia Weiß), In aller Freundschaft
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter Uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2015)

Korrektur: Gruppe 1 besteht aus 16 Darstellerinnen, Gruppe 2 aus 15 Darstellerinnen.


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2015)

...und hier die Mädels der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 in visueller Form:

Amrei Haardt (Jule Kasper), Unter Uns






Anna-Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Anne Menden (Emily Badak), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten





Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe





Christina Klein, „LaFee“ (Iva Lukowski), Alles was zählt





Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße





Dominique Kusche (Sophie Ziegler), Lindenstraße





Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Gundlach), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten





Greta Short (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße





Henriette Zimmeck (Marie Stein), In aller Freundschaft





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten (Titelverteidigerin)





Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten





Jenny Bach (Luisa Zellinger), MILA





Judith Neumann (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt





Julia Albrecht (Florentine Brück), Alles was zählt





Julia Augustin, (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt





Gruß
Walt

P.S.: Denkt daran: Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt!


----------



## Death Row (30 Dez. 2015)

*LAFEE*, Iris, Janina


----------



## andy32100 (8 Jan. 2016)

Super star nice


----------



## Walt (12 Mai 2016)

*Aw: Nur noch 50 tage!*

*WAHL ZU DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2016!

Heute in 50 Tagen endet die Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016.

Habt Ihr schon abgestimmt?

Durch Anklicken der nachstehenden Links kommt ihr direkt zu den Vorscheidungsgruppen 1 und 2.

Bitte macht mit! Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Walt (28 Juni 2016)

*WAHL ZU DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2016!

Bereits in DREI TAGEN endet die Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2016.

Habt Ihr schon abgestimmt?

Durch Anklicken der nachstehenden Links kommt ihr direkt zu den Vorscheidungsgruppen 1 und 2.

Bitte macht mit! Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt *


----------

